# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  12/17/13 80 Minute WILD Party Sex

## Sivason

80 Minute WILD Party Sex - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

12/17/13 That's right, 80 freaking minutes (about 50-60 vivid lucidity)! I should say WILD Party and then Porno making sex, but I like how the title turned out. I had already slept about 10 hours, so this was very late in my sleep cycles. I had only had the unimpressive brief LDing stuff so far this night I decided to actually do a full out formal WILD. I lay on my back and repeated "Thank You for this dream My Lord, Thank You for this dream," I faded in and out noticing I had stopped the mantra twice. After about 5 minutes I felt my body trying to sleep, but being on my back was going to slow it down. I had faily good awareness going, so I allowed myself to roll over on my side. I fell into a light nREM sleep for about 5 more minutes. I kept feeling my body shift to get comfy, but I just observed and resisted the temptation to either actually sleep like normal or just get up. Then a deeper nREM state hit and I started good HI stuff and tried to feel myself as a artic wolf running. So far 20 minutes and about 15 in lucid non-REM sleep.

Suddenly I was laying on a couch that was on a porch. I just watched for a couple minutes taking the time to mentally stabilize. Now a couple I had been friends with long ago entered the house, so I got up and followed them inside. I just looked around and interacted with them for perhaps 3 minutes. I had to stabilize, so I focused on the mechanism that locks the sliding glass door (feeling it and clicking it up and down). I then considered making out wiith the female of the couple, but part of  me felt that was tacky as he was in the dream. Instead  I just went through the glass door and explored a bit.

Before to long, after some floating around and stuff, I came to the outside of some concert hall/restaurant and there are tables and chairs on a patio. Eventually I notice a pretty woman and she is upset. It turns out her daughter is in there and mom is worried about sex and drugs and so on. I offer to go in with her and see if we can find her daughter. The party is basically a wild concert in a small setting and we are soon sitting in some bleacher with her daughter. We talk about nothing (I do not remember details) and I drink part of a beer. There is a cigarette/joint in my hand and I think about how I do not do things like that anymore IRL. I also think drinking beer and smoking whatever this is would not be a good influence on the kiid. Then I decided that as this is a dream, what do I care about influencing a DC. So I drank and smoked a little.

Before long we are back outside and I offer to talk with the girl. I just wanted to test my ability to talk out loud and have a steady train of thought. I did very well and was probably too long winded. I finished up the whole thing on how she would get increasing responsibility as she got older, and also how boys may try to get her to take drugs and all that. I was pleased with how clear my voice was coming out and how functional my speech and logic was. When I started to explain why she should always call her mother, the girl DC disappeared, so I just acted ass if she had not (mom was still there) and finished the last couple sentences. 

Mom was upset and said that her daughter had stormed off in the middle of what I was saying. I was bored now of this stuff, so I looked at the mom and told her, "She did not walk off, she just flat disappeared. This is a dream and she simply vanished. I do not know why I would spend so much time talking with the two of you, but perhaps this is some sort of shared dream and you needed to hear what I just said." She looked shocked and irritated and then she stormed off.

I stabilized again by focusing on the table top and tapping it over and over. Now I sat relaxing in a lounge chair outside the party. The porch was still very party like and festive. I saw a car pull up and a woman I seemed to know got out with another woman. I am not sure why, but I assumed she would try to talk to me and I willed her to leave me alone. After a couple minutes in the lounge chair I went back through the doors into the party. It was crowded and some big guy bumped  into me. His friends were saying stuff and my mind started to assume he wanted to fight. I attempted to suppress the idea before it could form, but was a moment to slow. The though had emerged that his guy wanted to fight, and of course now he did. I decided that leaving this part of the building and  not thinking about him would end it. I turned down a hall and walked towards the restaurant portion of the party.

I heard him and his friends behind me (think about something else, you are creating this). I attempted to think about something else but there he was following me into the hall. He was a very big ugly mean looking man. I turned and looked right at him. I told him in a very clear voice, "You are a very friendly guy and just wanted to say hi." He looks surprised and befuddled but starts to swing at me. I slowed down time and he was moving about 1/8th speed. I simple brushed the punch over and while it was happening, I repeated, "You are a very friendly man." I then let time go like normal. He just smiled at me and gave me a head nod and wandered back down the hall.

I was now in a huge restaurant and there was a great buffet. I wandered around looking at the food. Anything I focused on was very real looking and tempting. I decided I would try a few bites when something external was threatening to pull me into waking life. I was not sure what but I did not think I could pretend it was inside a restaurant. I stabilized using my hands while leaving the restaurant. I was now walking down a road and a motorcycle was coming up behind me. I think externally it was a vehicle engine that was noisy, so I told myself I am going to walk down this road and listen to this motorcycle. I was walking up the other side of the road with the bike behind me but it kept getting louder. I was using this trick,,, http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...tay-dream.html

The bike was so loud it must be coming up right on top of me. I decided that I needed to ride on the handle bars for awhile. It came up from behind and I was suddenly scooped up on the handle bars. I was now racing down the road at perhaps 35 mph and just putting my arms up like the guy in Titanic. It felt great. The noise was still going on and I was wanting to do something else. I reached behind me knowing the throttle would be there. I made the bike speed  up and do some wheelies and weave and such. Now this was fun. Eventually the noise suddenly stopped.

With the sudden stop of the external noise, my mind made the bike stop. I started to fly off the handle bars! How to handle this? I summoned a foot or so of water to cover the long straight road ahead of me and hit it like a slip-n-slide. Nice! Zip down the rode I go like a penguin playing on wet ice. I enjoyed this for a few moments and the knew a pol was coming. I went into slightly deeper water and it stopped me. The water felt very goo, so I decided I would look up and see a vey nice pool to swim in. I looked up and two vivid swimming pools were there. They had a chainlink fence around them like municipal pools always do. I went to jump the 16' fence but only made it to where my feet were about 8' off the ground. I was about to scamper over, but dropped back down instead. I then had a small argument with my brain. "What the hell was that? I can jump over the fence, not some sissy 8' half way up jump!"   _'That jump was better than any human athlete could do IRL'_  "I do not care what a human athlete can do IRL. I am going to jump clean over it like the bionic man or something. Do not try to limit me!" _ 'You could easily walk right through it, make it disappear or teleport to the pools, so why do you care about jumping?'_  "Shut up. I am going to jump. Yep 6-million dollar man style. Let's cue some bionic man sound effects." The music started and I was read to jump...

Suddenly an ex-girlfriend from long ago was walking up. She looked very vivid, realistic and sexy. I forgot about going swimming. We talked for a minute and she said "I have a family member who came from India to shot pornos for the Indian markets." I never had sex with her IRL and would like to fantasize about this, so I pull a plot redirect like this,,, I answered, "Oh, and you came to find me to be in a porno  with you! Great, I will do it, let's get started!" She looked shocked  at this redirect, but suddenly this guy was there with a camera telling us what to do and she did not protest. I had to overcome a couple issues. First, this is a very good girl who would not make a porno. Answer: Shut up stupid brain, this is my dream, go away. Second, if she does pornos she is likely dirty and dangerous. Answer: Oh come on! It is a freaking dream, shut up! Third, You know that sex is likely to cause your LD  to end sooner or later. Answer, I will take it as a challenge to keep stabilizing and besides, how freaking long have I been in this LD already? Ok, all the problems solved.

The guy explains he wants to film a casual test run with no plot just to get some footage to show his investors. He questions me about the size of my parts (I am not going to tell you the details here. lol) We are on the grass under a water tower by the pools in a park. I am impressed with what happens next. I started things pretty normal and it felt pretty dan real, and the various aspects of the dream were staying pretty stable. I had to stop and stabilize about 5 times. I remember the film guy getting irritated. "You need to stop what ever it is you are doing and keep having sex!" I just thought, what do you know DC? If I do not keep stabilizing you will cease to exist. I am not a porno writer so I do not want to give you a move by move description. We kept at it so long that in real life most women would be hoping you would get it over with soon. I am thinking about 20 straight minutes (minus quick stabilizations)  involving various positions and then switching to a more exotic/naughty form of sex. I really wanted to climax in the dream, but it was always just on the verge. I finally gave up.

I got up and just acted like we had finished. I wandered off out of the scene now kind of bored. I walked up to an apartment complex and looked at a door. It was pretty vivid and I took time to stabilize while examining the door. I knocked on the door and assumed a pretty lady would answer.  One did, and I went into the front room. She looked a bit like Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island. I said, "My you are very pretty, aren't you?" She came up and started to kiss me. I thought she looked more like a teen, but told myself she is at least a college age girl. What if a DC  dad comes in. Shut up, she is a college girl and will not live with her dad.

The gas heater kicks in IRL and partially starts to wake me. I make it the heater in her apartment. The neighbor IRL life starts using a power saw! Crap! Ummm, maybe her dad is out back using a power saw and you two are a couple of teens sneaking? Come on make it work! No, it was not going to work. I guess you always have to wake up sometime.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Sounds like you had...

....A pretty WILD time.

_yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_

I'm always entertained with how you deal with DCs.  It's really fantastic how you're so truthful.

----------


## LouaiB

That is some inspiring LD
can't wait to become a pro ::D:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

That seemed amazing, and the way you interact with DC's is amazing and I think that you are really good at making intelligent, RPing type dreams.  :smiley:  Thats why I love FILD.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow! so that was 80 minutes?

----------


## VagalTone

This is a powerful and , and i think compassionate, demonstration of the worth of LDing.

----------


## Sivason

> wow! so that was 80 minutes?




That is what my clock showed. From start of WILD to when the saw woke me.

----------


## FryingMan

Sivason, I SO want to be you....





> I wandered off out of the scene now kind of bored.



I wonder how many years of daily dreams like this it would take for me to get bored...

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Hahaha, hilarious. I love reading your dreams. I'm just wondering, what exactly do you do to stabilize during sex scenes?

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome Sivason!!! Yuda man!!! Very inspirational!!! I even liked the idea of lounging on the porch just watching the DCs go by! Thank you for sharing!!!  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

> Hahaha, hilarious. I love reading your dreams. I'm just wondering, what exactly do you do to stabilize during sex scenes?




I just answered that on a PM, so I am going to copy and paste it here, for anyone who cares.:

 The best way to stabilize is to understand what you are doing, which is reducing all randomness and required processing to a bare minimum, while staying in the dream. To do this, I will pick one very simple action and object, and then make the field of vision contain only that. One example I gave was the latch. I looked and needed a small but detailed thing. I saw the glass door. I acknowledge that it has a latch. I look, there is the latch. I reach out to the latch, and then get my dream eyes right up on it, like I never saw one before. Now all that is in the dream is me and a little latch. I fumble with the latch and examine how it is put together. I feel like everything is stable, before too long and look up and go on my way. I always use some variation on this. It reduces your minds need to create, and gives you a second to reboot. I can tell when I need to do this because the edges of the visual field will start to be pale and have less and less detail, at the same time I may start to feel myself  in bed, just a tiny bit. That means stabilize or wake up. Reduce the inputs to make it through the re-boot. I did have to look away while I was in the sex scene. I have tried using sexual acts to stabilize and it works well, but in an serious pinch, it is best that the activity be non-stimulating. I often reduce the scene to me and one of her breasts, then touch it in a very simple caress. Gees, blush. Anyways, that works allot. I did that for most of it, but one of them I needed a cool down moment, so I examine the bottom of a jar laying on the picnic blanket.

Mental stabilization, is done almost the same and is best as the initial stabilization, before you move. Simply focus on one thing like the eve of a house, a stack of books in the corner, a trinket hanging in a window. Casually just look at it and actively mentally examine it.

----------


## TheUncanny

> "You need to stop what ever it is you are doing and keep having sex!"



 :Big laugh:

----------

